# Brother's Purchase from Developer



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 21, 2019)

My brother just informed us that he bought 7000 pts from the developer for $11,000. He was also told that he could turn his Cape cod timeshare  in Hyannis  in on a year to year basis and recieve 7,000 extra points. All these points he was told could be used at any resort.Maintenance fees are around $1,000 he thinks. He is thrilled and when I told him to make sure this was all in writing he did not pay much heed. I don't know much about Diamond. We own 4 resale weeks with Hyatt and Westin so I just wanted to check for him if this is fishy, a good deal, or if anyone has  advise to give him ( if he will listen). He is pretty excited. I am skeptical to say the least but am open to hearing that I am wrong.


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 21, 2019)

I am not a Diamond customer, but I have read that they sell points for approx. $4/ point and say they are worth $9/ point.  You can sell your  points and make money.  That 7000 points may include bonus points.  As you very well know, "If it's not in the contract, it doesn't exist."  I would plead with him to read the contract.  Or get it from him and read it yourself.  If the salesman's lips were movin' - your brother may not be groovin'.


----------



## nuwermj (Apr 21, 2019)

@Tucsonadventurer Most likely your brother purchased a new term product that Diamond has been selling for about a year. 7,500 points on a 10-year term contract. Diamond is selling these to new customers and has built in a number of "incentives" to upgrade to perpetual points. Currently Diamond is manipulating the inventory trust to keep annual fees low and is subsidizing the Club dues for two years. 

The 7,000 extra points is a real program (called Club Combinations). It's basically a proprietary exchange system, however, another purchase is necessary to get into the program. 

As a marketing tool, its all about baiting people into a continuous upgrade cycle. Diamond wants your brother to be excited. They believe he will thereby continue buying more in future rounds.


----------



## clipper (Apr 21, 2019)

We purchased a week from DRI (Sunterra) in 2003 at the Ridge of Sedona resort.  We were told that one of their perks is we could deposit other timeshare weeks we owned into Club Select ( I believe it was called Sunterra Select at that time) as long as they were red weeks in resorts of distinction with RCI or II.  We had a week in Banff, Canada at a standard resort but at a very high-demand and low-supply location.  Before signing our contract, we insisted that they put down in writing that we can deposit our Banff week into Club Select.  We weren't sure if they would keep their word but they did.  We have been depositing our Banff week into Club Select through the years in exchange for 6,500 pts.

Our arrangement is similar to what your brother was promised, except:
- we purchased from Sunterra which was purchased by DRI shortly after
- we purchased a deeded week, which we convert to points annually
- we have our agreement in writing


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 21, 2019)

clipper said:


> We purchased a week from DRI (Sunterra) in 2003 at the Ridge of Sedona resort.  We were told that one of their perks is we could deposit other timeshare weeks we owned into Club Select ( I believe it was called Sunterra Select at that time) as long as they were red weeks in resorts of distinction with RCI or II.  We had a week in Banff, Canada at a standard resort but at a very high-demand and low-supply location.  Before signing our contract, we insisted that they put down in writing that we can deposit our Banff week into Club Select.  We weren't sure if they would keep their word but they did.  We have been depositing our Banff week into Club Select through the years in exchange for 6,500 pts.
> 
> Our arrangement is similar to what your brother was promised, except:
> - we purchased from Sunterra which was purchased by DRI shortly after
> ...


ok thank you. That is reassuring


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 21, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> @Tucsonadventurer Most likely your brother purchased a new term product that Diamond has been selling for about a year. 7,500 points on a 10-year term contract. Diamond is selling these to new customers and has built in a number of "incentives" to upgrade to perpetual points. Currently Diamond is manipulating the inventory trust to keep annual fees low and is subsidizing the Club dues for two years.
> 
> The 7,000 extra points is a real program (called Club Combinations). It's basically a proprietary exchange system, however, another purchase is necessary to get into the program.
> 
> As a marketing tool, its all about baiting people into a continuous upgrade cycle. Diamond wants your brother to be excited. They believe he will thereby continue buying more in future rounds.


Thank you. Sounds like a worthwhile deal then


----------



## clipper (Apr 21, 2019)

It is for us.  It gives us more flexibility with what to do with our weeks from year to year.  However, let's keep our fingers crossed that DRI will honour what the salesman said to your brother during his sales pitch.  He will have to wait and see...


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 21, 2019)

We own DRI. We originally purchased 7,500 DRI Points and because we owned other timeshares (Worldmark) our Contract includes Club Select/Club Combination. On that contract we can reserve a 1 bedroom Red Season in a Worldmark Resort and give it to DRI and get 6,500 Points. We can reserve a 2 Bedroom Worldmark Red Season and give it to DRI and get 8,500 DRI Points. So we can do it or not do it any year. We can do both and get 15,000 DRI Points. The possibility of doing it counts towards our DRI Status Level. We have since added an additional 11,000 DRI Points (some resell). So now we own 18,500 DRI Points and have the possibility of trading and getting up to an additional 32,000 DRI Points. So our status is Platinum but we only pay DRI MF's on 18,500 Points. We paid Diamond well under $4.00 per Point.


----------

